# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  New Russian rat snake (elaphe schrenkii) Need Names

## HouseofBoop

Got one of my dream snakes;
A female Russian rat snake, from high yellow lineage. (That wasn't the dream part, just a bonus.)
She arrived home Wednesday the 31st. 
She is an absolute doll already. I adore her and her little face! 

She's settling in amazingly, took a meal on her second day, and spends most of her time outside of her hides, basking on platforms under her UV.
I am still waiting a week to handle so she can acclimate.

I have been trying to come to with names and nothing fits her!! Need help in that regard please! 
Something flowing and pretty, or cute and sweet without being _too_ cutesy.
Will add pictures to the post soon since I messed it up. ☺️

----------


## HouseofBoop

https://photos.app.goo.gl/5n2GMb3pxdsoLaMy8
https://photos.app.goo.gl/c7eb3t4oHKa6FQUc6
https://photos.app.goo.gl/m8n1BNAisDf69T19A

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-05-2022),_Homebody_ (09-05-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Hey, congratulations on the new Russian rat snake.  It's great to have more rat-snake fans around here- :Very Happy:   And more variety too.  Great choice- she's adorable!

----------

HouseofBoop (09-05-2022)

----------


## HouseofBoop

Thank you! Already loving her diurnal and curious nature.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-05-2022)

----------


## HouseofBoop

https://ball-pythons.net/gallery/fil...91922323_4.jpg

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-05-2022),_GoingPostal_ (09-05-2022)

----------


## HouseofBoop



----------

Aspen0122 (10-11-2022),_Homebody_ (09-05-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

She looks like she's having a blast in her new home already- you did a good job, from what I can see.  Happy snake!   :Snake:

----------


## HouseofBoop

> She looks like she's having a blast in her new home already- you did a good job, from what I can see.  Happy snake!


Thank you! She has a large tree for climbing, a hammock and a vertical hide with a platform that she loves to bask in her UV on. Hides on the ground for her as well too, lots of clutter and cover, but she's mainly staying in her vertical spaces. She does seem to love it so far!

----------


## Homebody

> I have been trying to come to with names and nothing fits her!! Need help in that regard please! 
> Something flowing and pretty, or cute and sweet without being _too_ cutesy.


Russian for rat is "krysa."

----------


## plateOfFlan

I love how stripey her face is! 
What about Pavlova? A sweet dessert named after a Russian ballerina

----------

_Homebody_ (09-05-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

I would definitely give her a Russian name- & these are some I like-  maybe you'll find one that you like & that seems to fit her- after all, you know her personally, & that's different from just photos.


Anoushka- means grace, or favor.

Anastasia- means resurrection.

Anika- grace

Irina- peace, peaceful

Katya- pure, perfect

Kira- ruler, leader of the people

Marta- lady

Manya- rebellious

Maya- dream, gracious

Mila- loved by the people, gracious, dear one

Nika- victory

Raisa- relaxed

Sofia- means wisdom

Svetlana- means shining star

Tatiana- fairy princess

Vasilisa- queen or empress

Zoya- life

----------


## HouseofBoop

> Russian for rat is "krysa."


Thank you! That is pretty. I was trying to look up nice Russian names but having a hard time.

----------


## HouseofBoop

> I love how stripey her face is! 
> What about Pavlova? A sweet dessert named after a Russian ballerina


Me too! And when she grows up, she will be all black, with the stripes and bands on her being yellow. 
Thank you for the suggestion! ^-^

----------


## HouseofBoop

> I would definitely give her a Russian name- & these are some I like-  maybe you'll find one that you like & that seems to fit her- after all, you know her personally, & that's different from just photos.
> 
> 
> 
> Anoushka- means grace, or favor.
> 
> Anastasia- means resurrection.
> 
> Anika- grace
> ...


Thank you so much! I was looking up Russian, Chinese, Korean names (they are from all of those places technically)
I really like Anika. 
She is extremely sweet and curious, true to the species. I think I'm wanting something that captures the cute, sweet side of her. 
I leave them alone in the tank for a week after arriving to acclimate. Just look in on her, below her level. She almost always stayed out and watched back. 
Today was the first day of practicing choice based handling, I left her tank door open for a minute, she smelled around and then slithered right onto my open palm. Fastest I've ever had a snake choose to come out on my hand. 
Now, my suboc has always been very curious and friendly too, but I think she may have him beat.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-07-2022)

----------


## Argentum

I would probably go with Fabergé... but that has a reflection on my sense of humor, which others may not share.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-24-2022)

----------


## Aspen0122

What about the name Azalea? It's the name of a flower, it's cute, but not too cutesy, and pretty and flowy.

----------


## Shades1535

> Got one of my dream snakes;
> A female Russian rat snake, from high yellow lineage. (That wasn't the dream part, just a bonus.)
> She arrived home Wednesday the 31st. 
> She is an absolute doll already. I adore her and her little face! 
> 
> She's settling in amazingly, took a meal on her second day, and spends most of her time outside of her hides, basking on platforms under her UV.
> I am still waiting a week to handle so she can acclimate.
> 
> I have been trying to come to with names and nothing fits her!! Need help in that regard please! 
> ...


What breeder did you get her from?

----------


## Shades1535

What breeder did you get her from? I love the high yellows!

----------

